# Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15



## HeilbuttJigger (6. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Ich wollte am Wochenende mein Getriebeöl wechseln. Nur leider bekomme ich beide Schrauben nicht locker gedreht mit dem Schraubendreher.
Um die Schrauben nicht weiter "auszunuddeln" will ich erstmal hier fragen, ob das Problem bekannt ist und was ich probieren könnte um die Schrauben zu lockern. Die Schrauben sind Rundkopfschrauben mit einem großen Schlitz und einem kleinen Kreuzschlitz. Ich habe auch Angst bei zu viel Gewalt die Schrauben abzubrechen. Den Motor warm fahren (falls das was bringen könnte) fällt auch aus, da das Boot aufm Trailer in der Garage steht.

Ich bin euch für jeden Tip dankbar.

VG


----------



## astacus (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

evlt. hilft es die Schraube mit Eisspay zu besprühen. Erhitzen macht die ja ehr weiter.

Ahois Astacus


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Ich frage mal blöd und ich kenne den Motor nicht. Warum 2 Schrauben? Normalerweise gibt es doch nur einen großen Öleinfüllstutzen und eine Ablaßschraube.
Wenn ich noch so an meinen Rasenmäher denke, war die Ablaßschraube mit Schraubensicherung á la LOCTITE gesichert. Da half nur exakt passendes Werkzeug und dann entsprechende Kraft.
Wenn ich da lese "um die Schrauben nicht weiter auszunuddeln...." denke ich, der Schraubendreher war nicht passend, oder es wurde zu wenig Druck auf die Schraube ausgeübt.


----------



## astacus (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

ich habe einen BF75 und da sind die beiden Schrauben nicht gesichert.


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Ah sorry...Getriebeöl...wer lesen kann....|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Du brauchst einen guten Schraubendreher mit Sechskant.
http://www.werkzeughandel-roeder.de/gedore-147-45-schraubendreher-mit-holzgriff-schlitz-45x08-mm

Den kannst du mit viel Kraft gegen die Schraube drücken und mit einem Maulschlüssel den Schaft drehen.

Kühlen der Schrauben kann helfen. Oder erst mal anziehen, bevor mal die Schraube löst.

Wenn etwas schiefgeht, hast du glück denn die Schrauben sind recht weich.

Besorge dir vor dem Wechsel erst neue, die Alten werden nicht besser in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## Fidde (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Mit sowas löst man festsitzende Schrauben.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BGS-Handschl...154196?hash=item27fb8ea554:g:fvUAAOSwNSxVCVuo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*



Fidde schrieb:


> Mit sowas löst man festsitzende Schrauben.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BGS-Handschl...154196?hash=item27fb8ea554:g:fvUAAOSwNSxVCVuo



Wäre mir am Antrieb zu grob, sonst braucht er bald Tipps zur Instandsetzung.


----------



## WalKo (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

http://www.zuhause.de/kaputte-festsitzende-schrauben-loesen/id_74398906/index


----------



## allegoric (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Der einfachste Weg ist einen Schraubendreher zu nehmen, der hinten eine Öffnung hat, um den z.B. an die Wand zu hängen. Dort ein Metallstab durchstecken, alternativ gleich einen T-Schraubendreher. Alles auf Spannung halten und kurz mit einem kurzen Hammerschlag drauf geben (in Drehrichtung, nicht direkt auf die Schraube). Das lockert jedwede Schraube. 

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Tohatsu. Durch sanfte Schläge lockert sich der Spaß.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Heiß machen sollte das Problem ruckzuck erledigen (Brenner, Heißluftfön etc.). Müsste doch mittlerweile jeder Schrauber wissen. Mit Hitze bekommt man auch richtig festgefressenene/gesicherte/oxidierte Schrauben wieder los. 
Und dann am besten Schrauben mit anständigem Kopf besorgen. Kreuz und Schlitz sind beide eher suboptimal.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wäre mir am Antrieb zu grob, sonst braucht er bald Tipps zur Instandsetzung.



Damit hämmert man ja auch keine Schrauben komplett raus. Ein moderater Schlag mit dem Hammer, der die Gewindeschraube erschüttert, zusammen mit dem kleinen Ruck in Ausdrehrichtung reichen in den allermeisten Fällen, dass sich die Schrauben dann mit gewöhnlichem Werkzeug lösen lassen. Was so nicht geht, das ist dann ein Fall für Bohrmachine, Schraubenausdreher und abschließend ein ganz neues Innengewinde.

Richtig fies wird es ja eh erst bei festgefaulten Stehbolzen an Mopedmotoren...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*



Andal schrieb:


> Damit hämmert man ja auch keine Schrauben komplett raus. Ein moderater Schlag mit dem Hammer, der die Gewindeschraube erschüttert, zusammen mit dem kleinen Ruck in Ausdrehrichtung reichen in den allermeisten Fällen, dass sich die Schrauben dann mit gewöhnlichem Werkzeug lösen lassen. Was so nicht geht, das ist dann ein Fall für Bohrmachine, Schraubenausdreher und abschließend ein ganz neues Innengewinde.
> 
> Richtig fies wird es ja eh erst bei festgefaulten Stehbolzen an Mopedmotoren...



Ich habe drei Stück davon und jeder hat eine Federspannung, das ich ordentlich drauf hauen muß, damit der Druck in eine Drehbewegung umgesetzt wird.

Ich tippe mal unter 400g Hammer geht nichts.

Und der Ab hat ein Gussgehäuse


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*



Testudo schrieb:


> Und der Ab hat ein Gussgehäuse



Hatten die Mopedmotoren auch und haben es überlebt. Aber muss je keiner so machen.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Probleme bei Getriebeölwechsel Honda BF15*

Moin.
Danke für alle nützlichen und auch nicht so nützlichen Tipps.
Letztendlich habe ich mit einem Kumpel es zu zweit geschafft. Einer hat gegengehalten und Druck auf die Schraube ausgeübt, der andere konnte dann mit Maulschlüssel am Schraubendreher genug Kraft in die andere Richtung bringen um sie zu lösen. Ein bisschen WD 40 war auch noch im Spiel, aber obs daran lag....

VG


----------

